# Pretty Guardian Sailor Moon Eternal: Trailer zum neuen Film auf Netflix



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Mai 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Pretty Guardian Sailor Moon Eternal: Trailer zum neuen Film auf Netflix* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Pretty Guardian Sailor Moon Eternal: Trailer zum neuen Film auf Netflix*


----------



## Baer85 (16. Mai 2021)

Schön. Hatte schon befürchtet, dass es eine CGI Katastrophe wird, aber das was man gesehen hat gefällt mir!


----------



## BrollyLSSJ (17. Mai 2021)

Sieht gut aus der Trailer. Gefühlt analog zur Sailor Moon Crystal Serie. Mal sehen, wann es die Filme auch woanders gibt oder ob die sogar irgendwann bei Pro7MAXX ausgestrahlt werden.


----------



## Amigo (17. Mai 2021)

Ze fuuuq... Sailor Moon auf NF...


----------

